# Ford Escape



## brenda o (Sep 25, 2009)

Thinking of purchasing a 2006 and when i started it, it seemed like the engine was a little rough sounding...or like it was on a higher idle than i am use to.. is this normal sound? it started fine and drove fine.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

brenda o said:


> Thinking of purchasing a 2006 and when i started it, it seemed like the engine was a little rough sounding...or like it was on a higher idle than i am use to.. is this normal sound? it started fine and drove fine.


No offense intended, but unless you are very experienced or a mechanic _you_ cannot judge the reliability or condition of a car by listening to the idle or that it 'started fine and drove fine'. DO NOT buy the car without taking it to a shop or to a FORD dealer for a 
'pre-purchase inspection'. It will cost you $100 or so. \

Or buy a certified used car. Or buy from a concierge service.

Assuming you are going to spend several thousand on the car, the cost of the inspection is nominal.


----------



## brenda o (Sep 25, 2009)

and i should know that....thanks for the good direction


----------

